# Starwood Option Exchanges



## tomandrobin (Sep 20, 2006)

I know this topic comes up alot, but how often are Starwood owners using thier Staroptions for stays at resorts that are not thier "home" resort?

How many are getting Hawaii, St John or Harborside? 

Are owners using thier options at some of the lesser resorts like PGA, Desert Oasis, Broadway?

Has it gotten easier using options at Harboside since Phase 2 was completed?


----------



## dlpearson (Sep 20, 2006)

We own at Vistana Villages.  2006 is our first usage year.  Called 8 months on the dot for St. John--after being on the wait list for 6 months (for checkin the last week of May--which I thought would be fairly easy since school isn't out yet), we gave up and changed plans.  In late March we cancelled the St. John waitlist, and easily reserved a 2 bedroom at Harborside for the first week of October (granted, prime hurricane season, but so far the hurricane season has been good).  Leave in a little more than a week, can't wait!


----------



## smsavage (Sep 20, 2006)

We traded our lockout at WKORV in August 2005 (our first year of use) for a lockout and a 1 BR premium at VV. We were able to take my parents and my sister's family to Florida for my mom's 70th. It was a great trip and I don't regret trading Hawaii for Florida for a minute. 

So far the flexibility has been great. We're back to HI in April and I'm hoping to trade the small half for another of the villas in June when the kids get out of school. My goal is to stay in all of the villas at some point, so we'll see how the trading goes next month.


----------



## formerhater (Sep 21, 2006)

We traded our Kierland 1BR for a studio at KORV for March.  Called exactly 8 mos. out to make arrangements, but had to change our dates a few weeks later and had no problem doing so.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 21, 2006)

I won't likely EVER reserve my home resort, since it's only about 30 minutes away. I've been to Harborside once, and going again in May, been to WKORV twice, Broadway Plantation once, going to VV in March. I've also done 2 trades through RCI.


----------



## ccy (Sep 21, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> I won't likely EVER reserve my home resort, since it's only about 30 minutes away. I've been to Harborside once, and going again in May, been to WKORV twice, Broadway Plantation once, going to VV in March. I've also done 2 trades through RCI.


Based on your experience, what's the best time (or months) to exchange to Harborside and Maui using staroptions?  Thanks.


----------



## formerhater (Sep 21, 2006)

ccy said:
			
		

> Based on your experience, what's the best time (or months) to exchange to Harborside and Maui using staroptions?  Thanks.



There are several existing threads on this topic and consensus seems to be that the best time to get in is when most kids are in school.  School vacation = popular time to travel.


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 21, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> I won't likely EVER reserve my home resort, since it's only about 30 minutes away. I've been to Harborside once, and going again in May, been to WKORV twice, Broadway Plantation once, going to VV in March. I've also done 2 trades through RCI.



Curious to know what trades you got through RCI.  Thanks.


----------



## grgs (Sep 21, 2006)

We used the StarOptions from our Westin Kierland unit to book 12 nights at the Westin Ka'anapali this past summer.  

Glorian


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 24, 2006)

ccy said:
			
		

> Based on your experience, what's the best time (or months) to exchange to Harborside and Maui using staroptions?  Thanks.



I haven't had any problems getting into Maui. Once was a partial week, so 90 days out for a November stay. However, it was the same year WKORV opened, so I might have been just lucky. This last time was exactly 8 months out for a Memorial Day week. My kids are out of school then, but many kids are not out yet.

My first trade at Harborside was made about 5 months out for the week between Christmas and New Years, about 6 years ago. Lucky again? This time, I could not get the March Spring Break week I wanted at the 8-month mark, but was able to get a mid-may stay exactly 8 months out.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 24, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> Curious to know what trades you got through RCI.  Thanks.



One was a desperation trade to Mayan Palace in Puerto Penasco. It actually suited us because it's within driving distance and was during our Spring Break week. It was booked just a couple months out. The other was in Carlsbad at Grand Pacific Palisades in July.  Booked about 1 year out. Beautiful!


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 25, 2006)

I have traded into Harborside 5 years in a row, with NO problems.  I booked 4 May trips 8 months out (Mother's Day weekend) and I booked an end of January/Early Feb stay only 3 months in advance!


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 25, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> I have traded into Harborside 5 years in a row, with NO problems.  I booked 4 May trips 8 months out (Mother's Day weekend) and I booked an end of January/Early Feb stay only 3 months in advance!



But getting a summer week is really hard, and I want to take my son. Now that he's in high school, it's even harder to have him miss a week of school. My girls called it "educational suicide" if I suggested they miss a few days of school for a vacation. I'll be patient. In 3 years, I won't have to worry about school vacations any more!


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 26, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> But getting a summer week is really hard, and I want to take my son. Now that he's in high school, it's even harder to have him miss a week of school. My girls called it "educational suicide" if I suggested they miss a few days of school for a vacation. I'll be patient. In 3 years, I won't have to worry about school vacations any more!



You're right...I'm sure getting a summer week is next to IMPOSSIBLE.  Glad I don't have to try...yet.  My oldest is only in Kindergarten!!!  I can take him out of school for a few more years.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 26, 2006)

We only have a couiple more years of having to "vacation" around the school schedule. We can't wait!

We are hoping to get in Harborside this summer with options. We will see, keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## nell (Sep 26, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> We only have a couiple more years of having to "vacation" around the school schedule. We can't wait!
> 
> We are hoping to get in Harborside this summer with options. We will see, keeping our fingers crossed!





We have eight more years before not having to worry about school vacations. 

I was able to get Harborside this morning for Memorial Day week.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 27, 2006)

nell said:
			
		

> We have eight more years before not having to worry about school vacations.
> 
> I was able to get Harborside this morning for Memorial Day week.



AWESOME!!!!!!  It seems that Harborside has A LOT of availability for May!


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 27, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> We only have a couiple more years of having to "vacation" around the school schedule. We can't wait!
> 
> We are hoping to get in Harborside this summer with options. We will see, keeping our fingers crossed!



Good luck to you!!!!    I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Lulubelle (Sep 27, 2006)

We have been extremely pleased with the availability of trades as well.  We went to St John over 4th of July, Harborside in June, Vistana Villages in October, Kierland in April - and I just booked Ka'anapali Maui yesterday for Memorial Day week in 2007.  Not to mention Mission Hills four times.  I called the "Big Three" exactly eight months out at 5 am California time, but Kierland we only stayed three nights and I called 60 days out close to spring break time.  I don't know how much of it is the right timing or luck, but we have always got where we wanted.  Now I just hope Cancun is available in 2008!  

Good luck and have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 27, 2006)

Lulubelle said:
			
		

> Now I just hope Cancun is available in 2008!


DITTO!!!  I will be on the phone the moment reservations will be taken!!


----------



## ccy (Sep 28, 2006)

Lulubelle said:
			
		

> We have been extremely pleased with the availability of trades as well.  We went to St John over 4th of July, Harborside in June, Vistana Villages in October, Kierland in April - and I just booked Ka'anapali Maui yesterday for Memorial Day week in 2007.  Not to mention Mission Hills four times.  I called the "Big Three" exactly eight months out at 5 am California time, but Kierland we only stayed three nights and I called 60 days out close to spring break time.  I don't know how much of it is the right timing or luck, but we have always got where we wanted.  Now I just hope Cancun is available in 2008!
> 
> Good luck and have a wonderful vacation.


Are you serious?  Wow, that's really great .... I've read a lot about how difficult it is to trade into the "Big 3".


----------



## Transit (Oct 3, 2006)

I just booked harborside for early June .No problem for a 1 bedroom


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2006)

Lulubelle - You have been extremely fortunate.  I was trying to get St. John for next summer and I called at 5:00 am for days - they finally told me that there were no units of any size available at the WSJ for July.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 3, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Lulubelle - You have been extremely fortunate.  I was trying to get St. John for next summer and I called at 5:00 am for days - they finally told me that there were no units of any size available at the WSJ for July.



Hi Denise (hope all is well) -

How do you call in for WSJ units for July (as a non-WSJ owner) since July is more than 8 months away?


----------



## fmr MVCI (Oct 3, 2006)

offseason and last minute trips are easy.

Holiday and peak season are nearly impossible.


----------



## Lulubelle (Oct 3, 2006)

You know, we went to St John in July 2002...not too long after 9/11 and people were not traveling or flying much.  That is probably why we got so lucky.  Also, we only rented a studio, I would think the larger the unit, the more difficult.  Harborside we went to in June 2004.  But it seems St John is more difficult to secure.  As for Maui, I don't know where they rank on the popularity poll, but we got the large one bedroom for Memorial Day 2007 - we did sit on hold for 15 minutes (from 5 am to 5:15 am), it seems most of the callers ahead of us were trying for St John


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2006)

Lulubelle said:
			
		

> You know, we went to St John in July 2002...not too long after 9/11 and people were not traveling or flying much.  That is probably why we got so lucky.  Also, we only rented a studio



Did you rent or exchange?  Rentals come from an entirely different pool and are probably more available.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Hi Denise (hope all is well) -
> 
> How do you call in for WSJ units for July (as a non-WSJ owner) since July is more than 8 months away?



I put that wrong - I meant to say I was calling for most of the month of July for an exchange, but of course the exchange would be for 8 mos. out.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I put that wrong - I meant to say I was calling for most of the month of July for an exchange, but of course the exchange would be for 8 mos. out.  Sorry for the confusion!



Thanks for the clarification - I am hoping to get a week adjacent to our existing week at WSJ via a SVN exchange.

I wish there were a better way to direct exchange our WKORV OF Deluxe studio (67.1K SOs) for a 1Bd loft at WSJ (44K SOs in June) - all we need for the 2nd week at WSJ - I guess I could try and post on the direct exchange board.

Using the SVN system - we can trade into a 2Bd TH (67.1K SOs) of which there are not as many and less available - and probably a long-shot - but I am going to try anyway.

Which may lead me to asking this question on a seperate thread if I take this route - what to do with extra SOs (as a resale owner) that do not add-up to a week at a resort?


----------



## djp (Oct 4, 2006)

you can book a day at a time at less than 90 days out, most of the mainland resorts will have availabilty at that time especially if it is not peak season


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 4, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Using the SVN system - we can trade into a 2Bd TH (67.1K SOs) of which there are not as many and less available - and probably a long-shot - but I am going to try anyway.


 
I called to try to exchange into St. John for June 2 next year (I actually can go any time during the summer but wanted something early before hurricane season gets into full swing), and the only unit I could waitlist for was the 2 bedroom standard unit. I guess I'll be calling every Sunday, Monday and Tuesday to try to get in next year. 

I'm not familiar with the property, but these 2 BR units seem nice in the web site. I'm looking for any two or three bedroom I can get. Is there anything I need to watch out for.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> I called to try to exchange into St. John for June 2 next year (I actually can go any time during the summer but wanted something early before hurricane season gets into full swing), and the only unit I could waitlist for was the 2 bedroom standard unit. I guess I'll be calling every Sunday, Monday and Tuesday to try to get in next year.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the property, but these 2 BR units seem nice in the web site. I'm looking for any two or three bedroom I can get. Is there anything I need to watch out for.



The problem is that there are not a lot of 2Bd and 3Bd villas - at least until the BayView villas are available.

We own a 2Bd TH in B34 - we love it, and can't wait to go back in 2007.


----------



## Transit (Nov 10, 2006)

I recently booked Haborside for 06/02-06/9 .Has anyone used staroptions for for partial stays lately?I kicked around this old thread a little becouse some of the most requested weeks should be being booked now.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> I recently booked Haborside for 06/02-06/9 .Has anyone used staroptions for for partial stays lately?I kicked around this old thread a little becouse some of the most requested weeks should be being booked now.



The problem with partial week stays is that you can't make the reservation until  3 mos. out.  This makes it difficult to make airline reservations in advance, unless you have back-up accomodations.


----------



## Transit (Nov 10, 2006)

I can see flying being difficult to schedual but what about going to a resort in diving distace and using staroptions for 3 or 4 days? It's  tough to do in prime weeks but has any been using this option at all?


----------



## smsavage (Nov 10, 2006)

My thinking (obvious as it is) is that it depends on where you're going and at what time. I've booked the large 1br for WKORV in April and a large 1br for SMV in June. That still leaves me enough staroptions for 5 nights in the large 1br at WMH in August. Hopefully that won't be that hard to reserve at 90 days out. 

I hope they have fans.......


----------



## grgs (Nov 10, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> I can see flying being difficult to schedual but what about going to a resort in diving distace and using staroptions for 3 or 4 days? It's  tough to do in prime weeks but has any been using this option at all?



I've done it twice this past year.  We were able to add one night to an existing June WKORV reservation.  Also, I booked 2 nights in July at WMH.  So I would concur with others who said that short stays are doable if you're not trying for peak season.  

Glorian


----------



## Pedro (Nov 10, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> I can see flying being difficult to schedual but what about going to a resort in diving distace and using staroptions for 3 or 4 days? It's tough to do in prime weeks but has any been using this option at all?


Quite often we use the staroptions for long-weekend stays at the Vistana Villages.  More often than not it is easy to get a room even when calling as early as the same week.  For peak seasons in Orlando (summer for instance) we reserve close to the 3-month mark and haven't had a problem in each of the last four years where we wanted a 5-night stay in July and got it at the first try.  On the other hand, my wife called today to see if there was any availability the week before Christmas and she was told it was all booked, but they put us in the waiting list anyway.


----------



## armlem2 (Nov 10, 2006)

back to OP question I justed used options to book a 2 bdrm at Harborside for july 4th week.  Was really shocked I got it 6/29-7/6, first use of starwood VV, maybe just beginners luck.  Was glad since it was the reason I bought into the program, figuring I could never use my Marriott,think one would never reach II. Next MSJ or Maui I hope lol


----------



## MLC (Nov 10, 2006)

armlem2 said:
			
		

> back to OP question I justed used options to book a 2 bdrm at Harborside for july 4th week.  Was really shocked I got it 6/29-7/6, first use of starwood VV, maybe just beginners luck.  Was glad since it was the reason I bought into the program, figuring I could never use my Marriott,think one would never reach II. Next MSJ or Maui I hope lol



Armlem2(Larry)

When did you call to get this week at harborside June 29-July6 2007?  Thanks for your response.

Marty


----------



## armlem2 (Nov 11, 2006)

I called on the morning of October 29th (Sunday) at exactly 9 AM when the phones opened.  Had 2 phones one in each line started one got thru.  I got lucky from what I gather and actually thought I was just taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## RLOGO (Nov 15, 2006)

*Westin St. John trade*

I was very fortunate to trade (staroptions) my VV 2 BR lockoff prime season for 1BR premium, Westin St. John, President's Week 2007 . 




PS- David (blujahz) thanks for your advise on my purchase of VV.
We spoke over the summer. 

All the best


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2006)

RLOGO said:
			
		

> PS- David (blujahz) thanks for your advise on my purchase of VV.
> We spoke over the summer.
> 
> All the best



I remember - Glad to hear - TUG and tuggers helped me a lot when I first started geting into the TS madness, and I try to return the favor where I can.
David


----------

